# Adam Torkelson - Sonata for Violin Mvt. III



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is the third movement from the Sonata (first movement has its own thread).
I wrote this as a student way back in 1996 at the age of 20. It is one of the few recordings I have of my classical compositions.






Comments are welcome. And I am always open to writing for anyone interested in playing new music. I have a profile at the American Composers Forum.

Adam Torkelson


----------

